# Do You Tip?



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm reading some stuff for my exam on Sociolcaca (aka sociology) Class and had to read on waitresses and tips and yada-yada...

It got me wondering if you tip?
How much would you usually tip... do you do it because you feel obligated or because it's the right thing to do, excellent services, feel like they need the money etc-etc...
If you don't, why not?

---------

I do tip on occasion and it's always $2/3 - all the time. I'm way too broke to be tipping more than that and I usually tip on what I paid for myself ($12 bill, $3 tip - sounds fair, right?), not the accumulative amount me and my friends pay for together. If they don't tip, that's on them.
Sometimes I do stiff if we get horrible service...but that's not often. 
I wish every job where allowed to get tips, lol. 

Is tipping just an American thing, btw?


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 16, 2008)

If the service is what I expect, I tip 15%.  If it is better than expected, I tip 20% or more.  I have a few friends who work as servers and their base pay is next to nothing.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 16, 2008)

I tip because I want to. I know how it feels to have to work for tips, I know how it feels to get a great tip and to get absolutely nothing when I gave u a service. Its not a good feeling.

At restaurants I tip based on the percentage, meal cost, etc. Then it depends on the waiter. If u give me shitty service, sorry but Ill probably leave u a 2 dollar tip. Dont expect a good tip from me if u didnt give me good service. Ive had waitresses ignore me, didnt give me what I ordered, and waitresses who tried to take a plate away TWICE when we were clearly still eating, and keep coming back to try and get us to leave every 4 minutes. She got 2 dollars

Then, we have had a waitress who was the best ever, and we left her a 20.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_If the service is what I expect, I tip 15%.  If it is better than expected, I tip 20% or more.  I have a few friends who work as servers and their base pay is next to nothing._

 
So you tip all the time, no matter what?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

If the service is poor...I speak to the mgr normally....But yes I always tip because I have had very few instances where I have had to speak to a mgr regarding bad service..I tip 20%...My dh tips about 25-30% unless I give him the evil eye then he may pull a dollar or two back


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 16, 2008)

I generally tip 20% as a starting point (It may go up, or it may go down)- after working in the service industry, you learn what a SHITTY job it can be, and how many people don't feel the need to tip at all, which essentially equates to the server paying part of your bill, since a server is taxed on 10% of your bill.  

however, that said, having been a server for 10 years out of my 27 year life, I can see when you're screwing around and not doing your job, I time how long it takes to be acknowledged, how long it takes to get to get my food, and how long it takes to get my bill.  Sadly for you, this WILL affect your tip. If I see you trying and running around, even if it takes forever to get my food etc, Ill still tip well, cause you're trying, generally more than 20% if I see you busting ass, but if I see you standing around socializing, your tip goes down EVERY MINUTE you take to greet me, get my food, etc.  

Also, remember this - a shitty tip can ruin a server's entire day, but an unexpected tip that is above the norm 25%+ will make the entire shift. It is the little things. Compliment the server to a manager if they've done a good job, it makes both the manager and the server feel good!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 16, 2008)

I double the tax and that's the tip.  Tax here is 8.9% so that's like 18% tip.  I think for the most part that's fair.  

I'm a hairstylist and it just kills me when ppl come in asking for the world (WAIT!! Let me go get my magic wand instead of my scissors/color brush) and then not even 1) saying thank you and/or 2)tipping.  I just think it's the height of rudeness not to when you know that they are basically working for tips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Also...a lot of the servers have to split their tips with the bus boys etc..so I try and compensate for that too

adding...food being late, etc...is most time not the servers fault ..Service Yes, but there are a lot of issues that they have to take the responsiblity for


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 16, 2008)

The only time I don't tip a server is when they are really terrible. Usually whomever I am with will still leave something, but I don't. 

If I were still in the service industry, and I was shitty to someone, I wouldn't expect a tip and it bothers me when some servers think that it's owed to them.

I tip anywhere from 10-30%, depending on the service (both what I am having/having done and the person doing it).


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I always tip.....unless the waiter/waitress acts as if it's not an important part of their income and gives me shoddy service.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont tip in the UK usually, if the staff are really nice I will leave them £1 or £2. I worked as a waitress when I was 13-15 and not a lot of people tipped then, and I dont think many people in the UK do now in my area. 

In the USA I always tip, unless the service is poor or they screw up my order.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

If I get OK Service, I tip...

If I get GREAT Service, I tip more...

If I get HORRIBLE Service, No tip..not my problem that the server has to tip out...

I've worked in a restaurant/lounge, so I get it..but If my waiter/waitress, doesn't care..then either do I ...lol, but that doesn't happen to often.


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 16, 2008)

servers in jersey make like a little over 2 something an hour, they're working for tips so I always tip.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip, the server would pretty much have to curse me out or purposely drop food on me for me to NOT tip at all.

I usually overtip, especially if I really like the server or think they have a nice personality and did their job. 

I was a server in college, not that long ago, heh and I got screwed so many times by people that I worked my butt off for, it's really not fair to tip any less than 15% unless it's REALLY bad service. I pretty much tip 20-30% most of the time if it's adequate service.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_servers in jersey make like a little over 2 something an hour, they're working for tips so I always tip._

 

2 something an hour!!?? Is that allowed?? Wow...I would NOT be getting a waitress job there...In Canada, it has to go by minimum wage, so you don't make great base pay as a waitress...but you easily make 3 to 4 times more then 2 dollars!!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 16, 2008)

Being in the service industry for a while now, I tip all the time.  There has been rare occasions when I haven't, but it was warranted.  I don't tip for bad service.  I'm a 20% tipper regularly, unless it was just average service, then 10%.  In my experiences, I usually get the kind of service that warrants 20%.  In my opinion, that should be the service you are giving as a service provider.


----------



## xoxredefined (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip... I have worked as a bartender and server... So I know what it feels like when u work hard to please the people you are serving and giving them more than expected service... I really live off the tips I receive from people because we get paid less than the standard minimum wage... I really do appreciate it when people tip a fare amount when I know that I gave them great service... But it does get to me sometimes when i bend over backwards for them and they leave barely anything...

When I tip, i usually do 15 - 20%, but if they have done a great job and made me feel welcomed as a guest and not just a customer who is paying for food, ill leave a couple extra dollars and tell them they gave great service... i know i like it when im told by my guest that they had a great time and they really appreciate what i did for them


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_2 something an hour!!?? Is that allowed?? Wow...I would NOT be getting a waitress job there...In Canada, it has to go by minimum wage, so you don't make great base pay as a waitress...but you easily make 3 to 4 times more then 2 dollars!!!_

 

I believe it went up when the minimum wage went up. I think it's over 3 now, but still, servers rely on tips. Most servers that work a certain amount of hours, dont' even get a base pay, taxes takes it all away so all they get is their tips.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 16, 2008)

Like most of the people here, I worked as a server for awhile, too. Base pay for servers in Connecticut 2 years ago was somewhere around $4.50, while minimum wage was $8.00 (I think. Or $7.70... I can't remember), so I understand that the majority of the money a server makes comes from tipping.

I (99% of the time) will leave at least 20%. I think now in CT if a restaurant adds gratuity to a check (which they will for bigger parties), it's done at 18%.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol, I should start recruiting for my small town! One of my good friends works in a lounge here, her base pay is 10 something an hour, as well as she usually never leaves a shift without at least $150.00 in tips ranging up to $200-$300 on the weekends!! I would just hate working in the evening/weekends without health benefits..


----------



## InRetospeck (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip!  I can not think of a time when I did not tip.  I tip between 15 and 20% and sometimes more.  There have been few times when I have recieved bad service, but I always try to give the server the benifit of the doubt... maybe they are having a really bad day or they have had really rude customers and there wall is up.  Working with the public can be a really hard thing!

I think if a server was being rude (using your common sense) then I would not tip.  But, I think if you can not afford the standered 15-20% then you should just get take out. This is how people make there money... to live... and I think it is rude of you if you do not tip what is standered.  At least in this country when servers are only basically paid with tips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Ditto...If you can't afford the tip get Take Out


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya know, when I was a server, I actually had bad days where there were tables that I know I neglected a little more than others (maybe I thought they weren't friendly or I expected them to tip me shitty). Then they would end up giving me 20% and I felt like shit for judging them like that. Sometimes still tipping well for someone that didn't give good service can make them feel more like crap than not tipping that person at all. If that makes sense....


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_I always tip!  I can not think of a time when I did not tip.  I tip between 15 and 20% and sometimes more.  There have been few times when I have recieved bad service, but I always try to give the server the benifit of the doubt... maybe they are having a really bad day or they have had really rude customers and there wall is up.  Working with the public can be a really hard thing!

I think if a server was being rude (using your common sense) then I would not tip.  But, I think if you can not afford the standered 15-20% *then you should just get take out.* This is how people make there money... to live... and I think it is rude of you if you do not tip what is standered.  At least in this country when servers are only basically paid with tips._

 

tipping (albeit far lass than normal) is common practice for takeout as well.  generally $1 or $2 on a bill.  the server that has to take the order and package it and get payment for it has to pay taxes on a 10% assumed tip off that bill as well. Granted, they don't do as much work, so the tip is much less.

I'm a firm believer in the statement  "If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford to go out."


----------



## xoxredefined (Dec 16, 2008)

i hate it when guest feel the right to "threaten" the server by saying things along the lines like "dont forget i dont want my steak cooked mid rare. i *control* your tip"... like who the hell are u?? thats the quickest way to get ur food spat in...


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Canada.
Unless I get TERRIBLE service, I tip 15% every single time.

In special circumstances where its needed, I will tip more


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxredefined* 

 
_i hate it when guest feel the right to "threaten" the server by saying things along the lines like "dont forget i dont want my steak cooked mid rare. i *control* your tip"... like who the hell are u?? thats the quickest way to get ur food spat in..._

 


I had an old lady tell me before, "well, there goes YOUR tip, HONEY" when I didn't get her little wine glass to her within 5 seconds. I got so mad at her, that I told her I would no longer serve her, then I went and got my manager to take over their table.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Dec 16, 2008)

I was a waitress for a few years, so I know how hard the job can be. Now, I always tip at least 20%. My "minimum" is $5, even if its way over 20%. Very rarely have I tipped less than that; the waiter/waitress has to be absolutely terrible. When I quit waitressing, my pay was $3.90/hr. But I also had to tip the host/hostess and bartenders. When I waitressed at a club, we tipped the bartenders and bouncers. A few very slow days, after my "tip out," my take home pay didn't even average minimum wage.

So... I really think that if you can't afford to tip, you can't afford to go out to eat/get takeout.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_servers in jersey make like a little over 2 something an hour, they're working for tips so I always tip._

 
I just read that. That's insane. :S


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_tipping (albeit far lass than normal) is common practice for takeout as well. generally $1 or $2 on a bill. the server that has to take the order and package it and get payment for it has to pay taxes on a 10% assumed tip off that bill as well. Granted, they don't do as much work, so the tip is much less.

I'm a firm believer in the statement "If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford to go out."_

 
MY takeout is considered Fast food, Panda Express, Chick-fila, Wendy's etc....and No I will not be tipping for that takeout. If I go to a restaurant...I will be dining in...
I do however tip at the Starbucks drive thru since you have to reach over the tip jar just to get your drink...Humm...that was smart!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MY takeout is considered Fast food, Panda Express, Chick-fila, Wendy's etc....and No I will not be tipping for that takeout. If I go to a restaurant...I will be dining in...
I do however tip at the Starbucks drive through since you have to reach over the tip jar just to get your drink...Humm...that was smart!_

 
yeah, I was going to amend my comment before I read yours so it said there is a place you can dine-on without tipping and it is acceptable- they call it McDonald's. 

Takeout to me ranges from chinese, to takeout from restaurants (chili's, outback, etc), pizza, stuff like that.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip, even if it was the crappiest service ever, I will leave a dollar or two.  Usually I double the tax which is 8% but if the service was really good I will triple it.  Everyone I go out to eat with is like this, family, friends, etc.  

One time I went to lunch with a co-worker and she was paying because she owed me lunch so I didn't take any money.  She didn't like her food so instead of saying something she just got mad and didn't leave a tip!  We had gone to this place before and the waitress was kind of familiar with me, I was so embarassed!  Since I had no money I couldn't do anything about it right then but I went back the next day and gave her $5 and apologized.  The service was really good but you don't tip because you don't like your food?  No, if you don't like it then you should say something and get something else.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip...I firmly believe in 'spit-free' meals...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one thing that gets me is, if in a large group, some people don't include their share of a tip in their portion of the tab...others end up having to shell out more than their total share (meal+drink/s+tip) to close out the check...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Large group = tip, regardless of service...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

What do you guys tip at a buffet? I always tip bout 2 dollars per person. Especially if they were good about filling our drinks and taking our dirty plates.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ I tip @ 15%  of my bill which at a buffet is really not that significant ...They are normally bringing me drinks, clean plates etc...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I think buffet's are usually about what? 8-10 bucks a person. So 2 dollars per person would be about 20%.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 16, 2008)

I am a generous tipper, if the service is deserving.  I get the evil eye from my husband when I try and leave too much of a tip!  I tend to tip my hairdresser a greater percentage then I would a waitress though.  I also refuse to tip if the service is horrible!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 16, 2008)

in uk we dont tip a set amount as standard (like 10%) but me and bf do tip unless we have had some completely disgusting service!!!!!

i always tip about £5+ at the hairdressers though unless they are rude or do a crappy job


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I always tip, even if it was the crappiest service ever, I will leave a dollar or two.  Usually I double the tax which is 8% but if the service was really good I will triple it.  Everyone I go out to eat with is like this, family, friends, etc._

 
That's what i do too. I feel like I HAVE to tip..I didn't know there were people who didn't pay tips..I thought everyone was suppose to lol


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 16, 2008)

i usually tip at 15%..... i know many servers work hard to get tipped....if they deserve it i will always tip...if they didnt give a good service i dont mind tipping less though...

my bf is the worst tipper though!! hes emberassing!!!!!!i make sure i run out before him...cos one time he tipped the server like 18 cents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!most of the time i force him to tip because even if its just a few dollars.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_i usually tip at 15%..... i know many servers work hard to get tipped....if they deserve it i will always tip...if they didnt give a good service i dont mind tipping less though...

my bf is the worst tipper though!! hes emberassing!!!!!!i make sure i run out before him...cos one time he tipped the server like 18 cents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!most of the time i force him to tip because even if its just a few dollars._

 
YIKES!!!! 18 cents. WHY would he think that was even remotely okay?! Heh


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 16, 2008)

No not really. The minimum wage requirement means that by law all servers/waiters/waitresses must be paid x amount and are not principally reliant on tips....I guess this reflects in the tipping system here...its not that uniform and is generally very discretionary.

The "10% service charge" included at the end of the bill.....sometimes I pay it, sometimes I don't. Depends on how I feel and the service. I only tip if I think the service was worth a tip. Otherwise I request the service charge to be removed.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

My average is about 25% for average service. Below average is 20% and above average, 30%. I'm a broke university student too, but they work hard for their tips and I understand it's a tough job and I think it's only fair. Like others have said, if I can't afford it, I'm not going to give less of a tip. I don't think it's right.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2008)

I always tip for good service.... never less than 15%... usually 20%, and then round up to the dollar. For poor service,  I don't. I rarely recieve poor service, though.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Ditto...If you can't afford the tip get Take Out_

 
PREACH!!!!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

Honestly? Not really. As JustDivine, there is a minimum wage requirement etc here.

Generally I don't eat out a lot, but when I do, it depends on the service, i.e how nice the waiter/waitress was etc. Maximum will be £2.50 if I do.

When I was 15/16 I briefly worked in a pub, and all the tips went into a jar and was split between the bar staff, waiters/waitresses, kitchen staff/chefs. I know some people will disagree with this, but it annoyed the hell out of me that we all had to split it. For me personally when I tip someone its because THEY have provided me with a good service, so as selfish as it sounds, I felt that I should have kept that tip if it was left for me. Funny how all the waiters/waitresses agreed, but the kitchen staff/chefs didn't lol, and they were on considerably higher wages!! 

I work in a hairdressers now, and before I worked there I never even knew about tipping hairdressers! I always think the trainees deserve more tips than they get.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 16, 2008)

I tip no matter what, even if it is only 2-3 dollars :c


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanted to post again: I think I said this before, that I do always tip. But like I said before, if it was shitty service (Ive had my share) I wont be afraid to leave u $2.47 as a tip...seriously the times that Ive felt like not tipping anything, I gave anywhere from 1-3 dollars (but usually less than 3)

My friend that I always go out to eat with, gets mad at me if I leave a shitty tip but im sorry, if I received really bad service, they dont deserve my money/a good tip IMO. I know what its like to work for tips, but u know what? I deserve the tips that I make because I never give attitude or shitty service. And if someone still doesnt want to tip me thats their perogative, it wouldnt be the first time it happened. 

But Im not gonna feel bad for someone who works for tips, and automatically tip them "well" because I know they need it--NOT if they dont provide good service. I will still leave u something, but seeing 2 dollars on the table should show u that u could be a bit better at ur job. So my point is: Ill always tip, but when ur shitty, u get a shitty tip. When ur awesome you'll get an awesome tip.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

I still feel bad when I think about this.....I used to go to a year-round, hand car wash. The wash I would get was $7 and I tipped $3. These guys did awesome work and I remember waiting for them to call me from the waiting area one day and I looked at some of the people waiting with me, clutching $1 or in one lady's hand, she had some change! How damn wrong can you be? Washing a car is not my thing.....obviously, not theirs either. I valued a man who could do it in 97º or 32º. And, I was driving a little '01 Sentra. Some of these folks had SUVs and whatnot!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I still feel bad when I think about this.....I used to go to a year-round, hand car wash. The wash I would get was $7 and I tipped $3. These guys did awesome work and I remember waiting for them to call me from the waiting area one day and I looked at some of the people waiting with me, clutching $1 or in one lady's hand, she had some change! How damn wrong can you be? Washing a car is not my thing.....obviously, not theirs either. I valued a man who could do it in 97º or 32º. And, I was driving a little '01 Sentra. Some of these folks had SUVs and whatnot!_

 
See thats the thing. id never tip someone a dollar or something, unless at a restaurant where i truly feel disrespected. But sometimes I dont go by percents either. I dont have time to be pulling out my phone and calculating...I got my bangs trimmed a few years ago, they charged me $5, I gave her $5 as a tip. Lol I just give what i give! If someone hand washed my car, and they charged $7 Id probably give them I dunno at least $5. 

But then again I probably overtip a lot. lmao. One day me  n my friend went out to eat, and our bill was $21. well I left like 5, he left another 5...the guy was great


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 17, 2008)

I always tip unless there is a shift change during the last minute of the meal, since then the person that was serving me / us never receives it. 

it's usually double the tax.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_If someone hand washed my car, and they charged $7 Id probably give them I dunno at least $5. 

But then again I probably overtip a lot. lmao. One day me  n my friend went out to eat, and our bill was $21. well I left like 5, he left another 5...the guy was great_

 
Right. I didn't think anything of it. I would just hand the cashier a 10 or 20 and the 3 odd $$ would go to the washer. I didn't think to look at what everyone else left until I would pull up and 3-4 washers would run up to my car LOL. Apparently, I was making their day.....and this was before the MAC, so it had to be the cash LOL!


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 17, 2008)

I do tip, but I really wish I didn't have to. I hate having to worry about how much to tip etc. I only tip because I would feel like a bitch if I didnt... It's usually about 15%. But sometimes I will tip more, it just depends. Unless it was really bad service, then I would leave less.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 17, 2008)

Always...I'm a firm believer that the tip is part of the service.  Your bill covers the meal you ate, and the tip covers the fact that it was served to you.  If I can't afford to leave a decent 20% tip, then I'll stay home and cook.  If I'm really dissatisfied, I'll speak to someone in charge.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

I always tip 20%...If the service is really good, then a little more. I've never really had awful service anywhere to tip less than that. My hair lady, on the other hand, always gets a monster tip...but she does freakin' wonders on my hair so its worth it lol


----------



## Lapis (Dec 17, 2008)

We tip 20-25% for good service, if my server is good but the kitchen screwed up, I still give a good tip but I then complain to the manager about the food.


If something is delivered you get $10 tip, put it together and each person gets $20


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 17, 2008)

i used to never tip untiil i was a sever and i saw how it felt to work hard and not be tipped especially when you do give very good service! so i always tip even if i think service was bad i just dont tip as well as usual lmaoo.... hehehe


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 17, 2008)

I usually start at 20% for "expected" service in a resturant and go up from there if the service deserves it.  At a bar, the bartender usually gets a dollar for every drink.  Some nights it really adds up (LOL) but it is worth it because they know it is coming and I don't have to sit there at the bar holding my money out hoping that I get waited on soon.  Of course, the cost of living here is much lower than other places, so a dollar might not seem like much, but my friend who is a bartender said that is really good if I am giving it every time.  If I have a tab run, then I usually give 20% then too.  There is only one time in my life (I am 36) that I did not leave a tip and the waitress was the most horrendous person I have ever seen.  I have no idea where she disappeared to but it took us 2 hours to get our food to the point where the cook came from the back hollering her name to find her because the food had been ready and was getting cold for several tables.  Then when she could see that we were not happy, proceeded to flirt with my boyfriend like that would make it all okay.  I was floored!  Anyway, that was the only case.  I will look at my fiance and raise an eyebrow if I don't think that he is tipping enough.  I know servers work their butts off and I always go out to eat with the assumption of at least a 20% tip added to the bill.


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, computer double posted


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Dec 17, 2008)

I tip hairdressers and pizza delivery people, but that's it. I haven't eaten in a non-fastfood restaurant since I was like 12 and I'm pretty sure fast food places aren't allowed to accept tips.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 17, 2008)

i always tip 15% whether the service was good or bad...and the easiest way for me to figure out how much my tip is going is to just multiply the tax by 2, since tax out here in CA is about 8% anyway :-|


----------



## katie_070405 (Dec 17, 2008)

In the US server minimum wage is still $2.13 an hour.  Even though minimum wage has went up from $5.15 to $6.55 in the past 2 years.....servers pay has not increased in the past what?? like 10 years.  I work as a server/bartender 3 nights a week in addition to being a personal trainer/ aerobics instructor during the week.  I make 2.13 an hour when serving....but where else can you make 100+ in cash money in 5 hours??  I keep saying I'm going to quit, but I only work from 5-10 at night....so i'm not not out late, and an extra $300 a week is pretty nice.  lol....I don't mind getting $2.13 an hour .....but if it does go up, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 17, 2008)

I always tip.  20% is my standard but it can be higher if they were awesome.  If it was poor service, I speak to the manager.  If it was just..meh..I try to be understanding.  My brother worked in the industry for like 20 years, and poor service can also be because of things the waiter has no control over (overbooked section, slow kitchen, etc.). They have to give off some serious attitude for me to speak with the manager.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_i always tip 15% whether the service was good or bad...and the easiest way for me to figure out how much my tip is going is to just multiply the tax by 2, since tax out here in CA is about 8% anyway :-|_

 
8%? That's so low! No wonder American tourists are always complaining about the tax when I hand them their receipts. Here it's 13% and up until a few years ago it was 15%. On Friends once Monica said something about tips always being double the tax and I always thought that was crazy cause here back then that'd mean tipping 30%.


----------



## iio (Dec 17, 2008)

If the service was good then I base it on a 15% percent tip if it sucked then I would only give them a few bucks.

I remember when I went to LA with my bf and cousin we went to red robin and I guess they had our meal mixed up and our waiter was so apologetic and it really wasnt a bid deal..but he gave us like half off on everything we ordered which was so kind of him and we just gave him a $20 dollar tip because for three meals and a few drinks was definitely more than $20 we only spent $12 bucks.  He was so sweet.


----------



## ericjeri (Dec 17, 2008)

I am a bartendar and my base pay is $2.14 an hour so my tips are my pay.  I never see a paycheck as it all goes to my taxes and 401K.


----------



## allyson (Dec 17, 2008)

I always tip 20% or more. If the service is bad, or below expectations, I'll tip ~15%. I always think it's gotta be the easiest money for them, because the bf and I only get one or two refills and our food, and we're out in about a half hour!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 17, 2008)

Tipping is more of a US practice. In the US, servers do not get paid at a normal minimum wage; it's incredibly low from what I remember. They are allowed to do that, because it's assumed tips make up for that.

I personally hate the tipping practice, because I think people should just receive a fair wage regardless. However, I do tip for sit down restaurants, takeout, my hair dresser, cabs, bars, housekeeping in hotels. I don't tip at a coffee shop, because I believe that they do receive at least minimum wage.

I hope I don't get lynched for this, but I don't tip if I receive shoddy service. I'm not terribly picky nor do I do weird things with my orders, but if you never check to see if we need water during the entire meal or act like  a jerk, you didn't do your job.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_I always tip!  I can not think of a time when I did not tip.  I tip between 15 and 20% and sometimes more.  There have been few times when I have recieved bad service, but I always try to give the server the benifit of the doubt... maybe they are having a really bad day or they have had really rude customers and there wall is up.  Working with the public can be a really hard thing!

I think if a server was being rude (using your common sense) then I would not tip.  But, I think if you can not afford the standered 15-20% then you should just get take out. This is how people make there money... to live... and I think it is rude of you if you do not tip what is standered.  At least in this country when servers are only basically paid with tips._

 
This describes me basically. I think if you can't afford the 15% on your meal then you have no business going out to eat. I'm all for being frugal but not when it screws someone else over. 

I always tip, because I understand they make their money that way, don't get paid minimum wage and still get taxed on 10% of your bill whether you tip or not. I tip because their job is to take my order, refill my drinks and bring my food warm and that deserves the 15%, otherwise I would go eat at a place where I order at a counter and do all that stuff myself. I definitely understand that screw ups in the kitchen,delays, etc are not always in their control. But, a smile and winning attitude and an apology go a long way.

I have only tipped like crap once, it was seriously like 2%. The waitress was rude, refused to give me lemons because she was scared I would make lemonade, would not let me sub my order the way I had been doing for the past 3 years at that exact restaurant, never refilled my drink, and threw the plates on the table. I talked to the manager and emailed corporate. 

I agree that the server is in a service industry and should provide a service, but that service is to make sure your food and drink gets to you and fetches things that they can for you without making you feel unwelcomed- not to kiss ass. However, if the server has a nice personality, a good attitude and makes my meal more enjoyable I have no problem tipping over the 15%.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Like a lot of posters I always tip unless it's really bad and rude service. 

I tip at restaurants, bars, hairdresser and hotels.

At restaurants it varies from 10% to 30%. Sometimes more if I think the service is exceptional. At bars I tip 1 dollar per drink I am served. At hairdresser it depends too. If I love the cut then I can tip up to 30% (but I don't get very expensive cuts to begin with, usually around 40dollar cuts).

My motto is if I do go out I don't cheap out on someone else's livelihood. Sure not all of us are big spenders but if I am low on my budget then I'd rather stay in or just chill out with a movie and fast food or something.    

I used to work in service as well and I understand that tips (in north america at least) is a big part of the total income for someone in that industry. Also if someone gives exceptional service one should reward that because it's part of the experience you are getting. There's such a big degree of the level of service and I like to recognize a great job done.

Lastly I have some friends who are on the other hand of the spectrum where they still tip well if we get shitty service because they feel "embarrassed" if they don't. i.e. that they may be seen as cheap. I think that's kind of ridiculous


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 2, 2009)

I worked as a tour guide at an Alaska cruise ship port this summer, and even though I've always tipped 20% on meals, I realized how important it is for all gratuity-dependent jobs out there (hotel workers, car washers, valet, some bus drivers, etc). My base wage wasn't horrible but definitely not amazing, and so I relied on gratuities to make my $$. It is frustrating when you work hard, and it's not acknowledged. Granted, 50% of the people that don't tip their tour guide simply don't know they are supposed to, but some are just cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't necessarily think tipping is the best system- most countries in the world don't tip, they just pay their employees more and i think it takes off a lot of that stress- but since it is our system, I am definitely an advocate of tipping and it horrifies me when someone I'm with is cheap with the tip.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 3, 2009)

I usually tip about 20% on average. If I'm at a higher end establishment and receive exceptional service, I tip more than that. If I'm at a quick type of place but still sitting down to eat but service consists of bringing out food and maybe refilling water glasses once, I tip 15(ish)%. 
If something is REALLY wrong with the service and it's downright awful, I still tip. I just tip a low amount that IMO shows the bad server how clearly disappointed I am with the service (if I have not already told them verbally). Sometimes tipping a buck is worse than tipping none at all, if you know what I mean. 

On takeout orders I generally tip a buck or two just to be nice.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 3, 2009)

I live in Jersey, servers and bartenders make 2.18 an hour AND they get taxed on their tips. In almost all circumstances, I AT LEAST tip 20% but usually more.  My bf was a server and bartender for years, and I understand how hard he and most of the other servers worked.  I just get really irritated by what people deem as "poor service."  If your food is overcooked, undercooked, or you got fries instead of a baked potato, 98% of the time thats the kitchens fault in which the cooks are paid no matter what and dont rely on tips.  If your food takes forever, that again is almost all the time the kitchens fault.     If the server forgot your drink, he or she is a HUMAN BEING and makes mistakes.  I can only think of 1 time I had terrible service, and even then I think I tipped her at least 10% and she literally was the WORST server ever.  No, it's not up to you to pay them because they "need the money"  but the reason your steak at Fridays costs $12 and not $26 is because they arent paying their servers much at all!   And the people who only tip for exceptional service? That just makes me so angry because although it is their job to serve the customers food and make sure their time out is as smooth as possible, it is NOT their job to kiss someones ass and slave over a table when they have plenty of other people to help as well.  Plus, regardless of what a server makes (even if its 0 dollars) they are obligated to tip out a certain percentage of their sales to busboys, hosts, etc.  Sigh.  I dont know why I get so heated about this I just really feel bad for servers considering their job can be pretty shitty and on top of that getting paid accordingly isnt guaranteed.  If you frequent a place, especially if you tend to have the same server, tip appropriately and you will get better service everytime you come in. Never piss off someone that handles your food!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 3, 2009)

i had a meal out with my bf last week and i did not tip because the service was terrible, i made a point of paying to the penny. i never ever normally do this but i was really peeved over the service!


----------



## COBI (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i had a meal out with my bf last week and i did not tip because the service was terrible, i made a point of paying to the penny. i never ever normally do this but i was really peeved over the service!_

 
If I don't leave a tip, I always speak to a manager because I want to be sure that they know it was service-related (and valid) and not just make the assumption that I am cheap or screwed them on the tip.

If the issue is not significant enough to talk to a manager about then a tip should be left IMHO.  At the same time, I will not reward bad service, and I'm talking about actual service from the server not kitchen screw-ups, etc.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 3, 2009)

i normally tip around $2/$3. maybe $4/$5 depending on what i had and the service.
BUT....
the performance has A LOT to do with it. i went to applebee's the other day and the boy was okay. i could tell he was new but he did his job. so i gave him like $3.
i went to a diff applebee's a few months ago..... the girl came and took our drink orders.... we both had a glass of water and i had a beer and my friends had some drinks. this broad brought the water and that was the last i saw of her.............. everyone else was doing her job. not to mention the fact that after she did the hard ass task of bringing some freakin water to the table this chick was sitting at a table right across from us........... eating. then had the nerve to come back at the end when the check got brought to us by waiter#3.
yeah, NOBODY got a tip.
and for some reason we were there for almost 2 hours and the whole rest. was EMPTY.
so yeah, for me, it depends on performance
and if gratuity is already added in. lol! i'm broke enough as it is. if gratuity was added in well there  you go. you don't need any more of my scarce bills. ha!!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 3, 2009)

It's fairly standard in Canada to tip 15% but I didn't realise until I went to the States recently that the standard in the US is 20%. 

I live in a city filled with pretentious restaurants with poor service.  Several new restaurants opened within the the last few years due to the 'boom' we experienced around 2005.  The restaurants were appealing to the eye but lacked the same appeal in taste and service.  It's rare now that I find good service, more often than not I expect to be ignored - it's sad that it's become a standard now. 

But I always tip, when the service is horrible, I leave 10%, when it's merely okay I'll tip 15% and when it is outstanding it's 20%+.  

In response to the  question by the original poster, I tip out of obligation when the service is appalling and when the service is great, I tip because I want to.


----------



## Delerium (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked as a server at Applebee's for a couple years, so I know how much servers depend on their tips to survive.  Consequently, I normally tip pretty well because I know how it can be.  We generally tip 25 - 30% if we eat in the establishment.  We also tip about $10 minimum on any delivery order and atleast $5 on take out orders.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked all through high school as a server and I still occasionally pick up shifts as a bartender.  I made $2.13/hour all through high school- there were times I didn't even get a check because it wall went to taxes.  I literally depended on my tips for my paycheck.  And those tips were used to help pay for my tuition.  $10 was sometimes the difference between being able to eat one day or having to give it to ConEdison to keep my electricity on.  

I _always_ tip, without exception.  It might be less if I get particularly bad service, but I want to give people the benefit of the doubt- people sometimes have bad days.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

I've worked at restaurants before and hated it. I dont ever want to work in food service again. Although I did enjoy my job as a cafeteria aide at my school but that was because of the people. But yeah from my experience it sucks whenever I give such great service to a customer and sometimes having to go out of my way to try to appease them and get a crappy tip or no tip at all! To me thats just rude. And its almost like making someone work for free because restaurants can pay you like practically nothing after taxes and if you dont get good tips your screwed. So I think you should always tip around 15-20% for okay service but def more if it was great. Now if you got horrible service I wouldn't feel that bad leaving a lower tip.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I tip, and when I became a Blackjack Dealer, I tipped better.

I know what it's like to rely on tips for a living. For great service, I over tip, for good service I tip, and for poor service, I under tip.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Also...a lot of the servers have to split their tips with the bus boys etc..so I try and compensate for that too

adding...food being late, etc...is most time not the servers fault ..Service Yes, but there are a lot of issues that they have to take the responsiblity for_

 
Ugh I wish more people realized this. I take so much shit for other people's fuck ups.. in fact- Ive been having some problems with my kitchen lately- 40 minute ticket times, stuff going out wrong, stuff going out cold... i just cant deal with it anymore. I had a loooong talk with my corporate offices about making up for the slack of my kitchen staff.. I cant pay my bills getting left 8-13% off checks because they keep fucking my stuff up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxredefined* 

 
_i hate it when guest feel the right to "threaten" the server by saying things along the lines like "dont forget i dont want my steak cooked mid rare. i *control* your tip"... like who the hell are u?? thats the quickest way to get ur food spat in..._

 
I had a guy a few weeks ago tell me "you're going to work for your tip tonight." Well im sorry but unless im fucking you under the table im not working for SHIT. You can kiss my ass. Im running a 6 table section on a Saturday night with a 2 hour wait going on, and you're going to get your panties in a knot because its taking my bartenders )who have 200 people in their bar waiting to get a table) a lil longer than 2 minutes to get your budlight- *WHICH YOU ORDERED IN A FUCKING BREWERY?!?!* Suck it. Im aware that I have to work my ass off for my tips, but you dont get to tell me that you're going to make me work for it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I always tip, even if it was the crappiest service ever, I will leave a dollar or two. Usually I double the tax which is 8% but if the service was really good I will triple it. Everyone I go out to eat with is like this, family, friends, etc. 

The service was really good but you don't tip because you don't like your food? No, if you don't like it then you should say something and get something else._

 
I had a lady absolutley hate this pasta dish a few weeks ago... she went on and on about how she knew it wasn't my fault and the service was great... and then they stiffed me off a $62 check. I hope they realize I have to tip out $1.80 off that check.. so I ended up paying for them to eat. Sweet. Next time you dont like your food, tell me a little sooner than 20 minutes after you get it and maybe we ca fix that for you. Theres a reason why I make it a point to come back and check on you within a minute of getting your food, and every 7-10 minute after that, in addition to refilling your drinks. So that if there's a problem as a server, I can fix it. Dont just sit there with your thumb up your ass and then stiff me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_My average is about 25% for average service. Below average is 20% and above average, 30%. I'm a broke university student too, but they work hard for their tips and I understand it's a tough job and I think it's only fair. Like others have said, if I can't afford it, I'm not going to give less of a tip. I don't think it's right._

 
I find that college students normally are the worst tippers... as a college student I can understand why- things are tight. But when mommy and daddy are paying for your school, and you're drinking at my bar for 2 hours and then ordering food... buying 5 bears @ $5 a piece.. I think you can afford to leave me a standard 20% before you go out and play beer pong all night. I have to put up with your obnoxious ass high five-ing your friends and farting all over in my section from the hops in your beer... dont insult me with a $3 tip and a conversation about how you just got done with finals. You're in college- I get it. Me too, and I cant pay my bills with your gas and $3 tips. 





This is going to end up being a rant so let me just number this and call it a day.

1) Dont bring a large party into a resteraunt, say you're going to have 12 people, and when it turns into 4-6 people, insist on sitting in the middle of the two tables we've put together for you. As servers we only get 3-4 tables a night to rotate.. if you're sitting there with both of my tables im not only loseing out on the money that you're keeping from me by sitting there for an additional hour after you've eaten, but the table you're keeping me from seating as well. Thats EASILT $30-$40 down the drain.

2) Dont EVER EVER EVER shake your cup at me or snap your fingers when im walking by. Im an awesome server and I will MOST DEFINETLEY get you a drink refill. Finish the one thats infront of you first though. When I see you're getting low I'll get you another one. Im not a dumbass. If you need something, ask me politely. Im a person too.. I dont need you to snap your fingers at me.

3) Dont interrupt me if Im talking with another guest at another table. It's rude- It makes you look like a jackass, and it annoys both me, the person im talking to, and the other people in your party. I will get to you in a second. You arent my only table.

4) when I come to a table holding three huge steaks and i say "Hi folks! Who here is eating the Garlic Butter Sirloind, prepared medium with some steamed broccoli this evening?" And you all just STARE at me while my 115 lb self is struggling to hold onto 40lbs worth of food on HOT PLATES... SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING. one of you ordered the friggin sirloin so speak up! I dont know about everyone else but when i go out to eat im anxious to get my food-- as soon as my server gets there im waiting for him to call my item in utter starving excitment. When people just stare there and look at me like "dur dur dur" I just want to scream. Ive literally set plates down on tables before without knowing who they belong to. The plates are scalding hot and heavy... SOMEONE ORDERED THE DAMN STEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5)Please dont keep me at your table for hours telling me your life story. I love to talk to my tables and get to know them.. it makes everything personal and i really DO love my job---> but I have other people to wait on. Again, You ARENT my only table.

6) Dont get pissed that we dont have bud light, miller light, etc on draft. We're a brewery. If you want domestic lagers on draft go somewhere else. You chose to go to a BREWERY.. what kind of beer did you THINK we were going to server you???

7)Please please please dont  attempt to stop me when I have a handfull of plates and am walking by your table. If you need a refill and want to say "hey hun can I get another pepsi while you're back there?" Def! I'll be happy to do it!... dont stop me and try and have a conversation. Again... 115lb girl holding close to 40lbs in glass. I dont want to drop it all on you, and you dont want me to, either.

8)Dont assume Im cooking your food. Im not superwoman. Im not. If theres a food issue, my managers are GREAT about getting out to the table for a visit and taking care of it. Dont bitch bitch bitch at me about why i did or did nt do something. If we want to get up and go take a look at my screen on how I rang in your order, let's do it- otherwise, its NOT my fault your shit came out wrong. I sympathize with you, and im pry JUST as annoyed with the kitchen as you are-- because now you're going to leave me $3 on a $60 bill and that doesnt buy my child diapers.


I think rant is over now.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 21, 2009)

I tip 10% always and tip 15% if I like the service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not tipping 15%/20% though.. I think its too much LOL Just 'cause my usual bill would be $40 (for myself) and most of the time it will be for two people so that's $70-$90.

I would give the waiter/tress $45 including tip (single person) and/or $80-$100 including tip (2 people).

Am I being too cheap? O_O

I guess when the service is outstanding - I'll tip $20. I've done that a few times before.

P.S. I have never worked in the food industry but oh man (reads other ladies' previous posts)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 21, 2009)

^you're not being cheap. I wouldnt be super pissed if I got $5 off $40. I would expect $7-$8 just because i personally believe that I give outstanding service ( i normally recieve 4-6 write/call-ins to my corporate offices a month about my great service. But im a huge people person and i am OCD about making sure people are happy. Plus I love my job.. its the best "get you through college" job you could have.)... for other servers $5 is pry very justified.


I do believe that EVERYONE should have to work as a server for at least 1-2 months out of their lives.... I think people would be so much more understanding about things. I cant count how many times i get asked "what'd you do to make our food take so long?"...

I waited 20 minutes purposely to ring it in just to piss you off. wtf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously if its taking a long time its NOT my fault.. and if I DO forget to ring something in im always VERY honest with my guests- they have a right to know if i screw up. and most the time i find that my honesty is more well recived than if i were to bs my way through it with some lame ass excuse.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 21, 2009)

I tip according to service. I understand that the waitress doesn't cook the food, and I also understand that people make mistakes or get caught up. 

I usually tip around $10 bucks, but not if I'm only eating alone; in that instance I tip about $5. I've worked in retail, and the restaurant business is similar if not harder because people tend to be real assholes over their food LOL so when I get good customer service, no matter where I am, I either tip really well, or leave a good comment with the manager etc

I have, on only two occasions, left NO tip. Once I was at a restaurant with about 3 or 4 gals from work. We were there at the end of an evening shift, so we were some of the last patrons in the restaurant. Since we were pretty much the only ones there, I guess the waitress thought it was cool to ANSWER HER PHONE while serving us...You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## concertina (Jan 21, 2009)

I can count the number of times I *haven't* tipped on one hand. I always tip about 15%, unless the service is appalling. 

For example, just a few days ago I went to a restaurant. Got my food, my drink, everything was fine. Then, she did a pre-authorization on my debit card for $22.60....my bill was $10.50. 

When I brought the mistake to her attention, I tried to tell her that she would need to reverse the charges, because my bank puts a hold on funds. She gave me this 'stupid customer' smile and told me 'Oh no, I'm positive thats not the case'. 

I pulled out my phone, called my bank and sure enough, it was on my account. I had to get the manager to come and speak to the representative to allow them to release the hold on the funds. 

And then! Not an apology from *ANYONE* involved; the server, the manager, nothing. I was *PISSED* that I had to spend my lunch hour taking care of *HER* mistake. 

So yeah, no tip for her.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_I worked as a server at Applebee's for a couple years, so I know how much servers depend on their tips to survive. Consequently, I normally tip pretty well because I know how it can be. We generally tip 25 - 30% if we eat in the establishment. We also tip about $10 minimum on any delivery order and atleast $5 on take out orders._

 

I love tippers like you <3
I deliver Pizza and dear God...there are some things to be said about how terrible people tip for delivery. I get stiffed at least 3 times a night (mind you I work part time and only take an average of 12 runs a night) The average tip in my area is about 3 bucks, add the dollar my company give's me per run and It's about 4 bucks. so I'm making roughly about 50 bucks a night....I won't complain much because this isn't my main source of income. but I just CANNOT understand why people don't tip at all! Your receiving a service...with a smile, and on time I might add and nothing....nothing at all.


And.....
I also really wish people would stop sending their children under the age of 10 to the door with money in their hands to get the food....You know anything can happen and its just dangerous...and while I'm at it please teach your children to tip. I had a kid a couple weeks ago probably 15 or 16 years old....his order was $19 and some change.....gave me a 20, he waited and really expected me to give him his 60 some cents. I'm sorry but they only give me 1's and 5's I don't carry around a bunch of change...


Anyway I can't remember what the original question was but I always make sure to tip at least 15% if I'm eating out. If I'm having food delivered and its under $20 I tip 5 anything Higher I tip about $2 extra/ 10 I spend (ex....30 =$7 tip....40= $9 tip)
for really really bad service at a restaurant I may still leave about %15 but I will make sure to speak to a manager.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 21, 2009)

well, I worked as a server in a smaller restaurant. I was lucky enough to be paid above minimum wage and receive relatively good tips. Only once or twice was a stiffed. And once some dude left a small tip (change only) in an upside down water glass. Not only did I have to clean up the mess of the water when I had to move it off the table, but I got less than 50 cents as a tip. But, out of two years as a server, I'm thankful it was the only bad experience I had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I eat out I usually leave as much as I can and is appropriate for the bill. Like...unless the service is amazing I wouldn't leave $10 for a $5 bill. But I usually leave 20% or more. If the service is bad, 10-15%. I know I love giving good servers a really nice tip. Once my husband tipped $100 for a really superb waiter. It's nice to see there are other people out there that tip servers.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_If I don't leave a tip, I always speak to a manager because I want to be sure that they know it was service-related (and valid) and not just make the assumption that I am cheap or screwed them on the tip.

If the issue is not significant enough to talk to a manager about then a tip should be left IMHO. At the same time, I will not reward bad service, and I'm talking about actual service from the server not kitchen screw-ups, etc._

 
Tipping is not *customary* in the UK and is highly discretionary. Everyone gets the minimum wage (not a servers minimum wage; a proper living wage) and therefore the need for servers to make up wages from tips is non-existent.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

  4) when I come to a table holding three huge steaks and i say "Hi folks! Who here is eating the Garlic Butter Sirloind, prepared medium with some steamed broccoli this evening?" And you all just STARE at me while my 115 lb self is struggling to hold onto 40lbs worth of food on HOT PLATES... SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING. one of you ordered the friggin sirloin so speak up! I dont know about everyone else but when i go out to eat im anxious to get my food-- as soon as my server gets there im waiting for him to call my item in utter starving excitment. When people just stare there and look at me like "dur dur dur" I just want to scream. Ive literally set plates down on tables before without knowing who they belong to. The plates are scalding hot and heavy... SOMEONE ORDERED THE DAMN STEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
 
I do have a question about this & please know that I'm not trying to be rude in any way.  I know when this happens to me, I'm always confused as to why the server is asking who ordered what.  If it's the same server who took your order & wrote it down, shouldn't they know who ordered what?  Same thing goes for drinks, if you were the same person who took my drink order, why ask what I'm drinking?  Isn't that a part of great service?  If I'm missing something here, let me know


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Its just to make sure you get what you ordered and everything is correct so theres no problems. So the rare steak guy doesn't end up getting the well done steak. Plus if the waiter/waitress is tending to more than one or two tables they could get confused on who got who and can't remember for sure. 

Hope this helps explains it a bit better for ya =]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I do have a question about this & please know that I'm not trying to be rude in any way.  I know when this happens to me, I'm always confused as to why the server is asking who ordered what.  If it's the same server who took your order & wrote it down, shouldn't they know who ordered what?  Same thing goes for drinks, if you were the same person who took my drink order, why ask what I'm drinking?  Isn't that a part of great service?  If I'm missing something here, let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not a server but my brother has been for 8 years and my bf used to be for 4 years, off and on.Thing is you gotta keep in mind that they're serving other tables as well or maybe even a full section. And each table has any number of people, all ordering different things...then add to it their personalities! One of the tables could be really rude and demanding so most of your energy is going there and it's easy to forget details about other orders. And you're always moving, constantly refilling drinks, picking up plates from the kitchen, taking MORE orders, fixing orders...so yup things tend to get hectic and sometimes they'll forget who specifically ordered what


----------



## COBI (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I'm not a server but my brother has been for 8 years and my bf used to be for 4 years, off and on.Thing is you gotta keep in mind that they're serving other tables as well or maybe even a full section. And each table has any number of people, all ordering different things...then add to it their personalities! One of the tables could be really rude and demanding so most of your energy is going there and it's easy to forget details about other orders. And you're always moving, constantly refilling drinks, picking up plates from the kitchen, taking MORE orders, fixing orders...so yup things tend to get hectic and sometimes they'll forget who specifically ordered what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In fairness though, many restaurants have systems for identifying this on the order slip (by assigning each seat at the table a number or letter, for example).  I've even seen restaurants where the server sets them on the serving tray or carries them in an order that makes it easy for them to remember who gets what without having to look at the order.

Also, as a customer, I don't think the demands of another table of customers should have any impact on my service.  However, I don't think asking who ordered what is a sign of bad service.

All that being said, I do generally tip well (start at 20% and it goes up or down from there depending on service), but I don't think the fact that you are paid less than minimum wage is reason enough for me to leave you a great tip if I don't feel that I have received great service.  Adequate service=adequate tip.  Great service=great tip.  Bad service=no tip, and I mention the reasons for no tip to management so that I am not just labeled as a "cheapskate" after  I've left versus recognizing that no tip was left as a reflection of the service and overall experience.


----------



## COBI (Jan 21, 2009)

On another note, it irks me to no end when restaurants have a policy of not writing down what I order.  When they take that policy, I am more demanding about it being right because I don't know what they are trying prove by being "order pad free".  

I have more confidence that the experience will be positive when they write down exactly what I am ordering versus trying to remember 6 orders from the table because I know if it is busy, they are probably going to be stopped at least 3 times before they get to key the orders in.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_On another note, it irks me to no end when restaurants have a policy of not writing down what I order.  When they take that policy, I am more demanding about it being right because I don't know what they are trying prove by being "order pad free".  

I have more confidence that the experience will be positive when they write down exactly what I am ordering versus trying to remember 6 orders from the table because I know if it is busy, they are probably going to be stopped at least 3 times before they get to key the orders in._


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I do have a question about this & please know that I'm not trying to be rude in any way. I know when this happens to me, I'm always confused as to why the server is asking who ordered what. If it's the same server who took your order & wrote it down, shouldn't they know who ordered what? Same thing goes for drinks, if you were the same person who took my drink order, why ask what I'm drinking? Isn't that a part of great service? If I'm missing something here, let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, when i happen to run my food (its a rare occasion) I always know who ordered what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... But my company doesn't use trays (we're a higher scale.. if you go somewhere like chillis, applebees, and the like, they normally have trays and tray stands... we dont do that... we also have things like rolled linens... theres certain things different resteraunts do... blah blah.) Anyways.. Granite City, where I work, has a policy (and its really true) that you will run 10% of your own food, and 90% of your coworkers. Whenever I walk into the kitchen (which is completely in glass. You can see EVERYTHING we're doing) we offer hands. I'll say "Melissa, full hands".. and my expo, who is in charge of getting the food out to the tables, says.. "Dickson.. take a GB sirloin, MR, with waffle frieds, A Chicken Parm, and a Brushetta sald... starting table 32.".. I'll take them, do my set ups, and go to the table. I VERY RARELY take my own food to my table because im soooo busy running everyone else's food, and with 102 tables in the resteraunt (with me having 4-5 of them) its on a rare occasion that I'll walk back at the exact time that my food is ready to my run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, if you're paying attention- you should very well remember who ordered what. Now if I have 6 people, and all 6 of them get the same steak, at different temps... I'll pry end of forgetting one or two peoples.... so I'll still "sell" if I'm confused "Okay, i'm sorry.... who had the Sirloin cooked Rare?"... I always want to make sure my guest get THEIR food. It's annoying to bite into a steak that's cooked the wrong way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_*In fairness though, many restaurants have systems for identifying this on the order slip (by assigning each seat at the table a number or letter, for example).* I've even seen restaurants where the server sets them on the serving tray or carries them in an order that makes it easy for them to remember who gets what without having to look at the order.

*Also, as a customer, I don't think the demands of another table of customers should have any impact on my service. However, I don't think asking who ordered what is a sign of bad service.*
_

 

Yes, you're right- many resteraunts do. When I worked at chillis, we did.. However... at chilis, everything is set up on the tray accordingly.... At GC we dont do that because we dont have trays... we also have our food set up @ 2 different places--- food that gets fried items as a side (fries, potatos) end up on one side... food with veggies end up on another... salads, etc are the same. Salads end up on one side... aps and pizzas end up on another. So it's difficult to sell in order when you're trying to get the food out fast so it doesnt end up cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats one thing I love compared to other places. Most places that pre-set end up letting the food sit on the tray for a good couple minutes while they try and find someone to take the tray out- At GC, we walk back, immediatly get the food when it's up, and take it out. No excuses.. "hot food first."

Also, in regards to the 2nd part of your reply... it is difficult when I have a table of VERY demanding people.. to constantly get to my other tables. If I have 4 tables.. with 6-10 people at each, im waiting on roughly 24-40 people at once. If 1/2 of those people are running my ass off... its difficult to get to the other 1/2 as attentively as I'd like.. 

It's also good to remmeber that your servers aren't just taking orders and calling it a day. We are constantly helping the hosts running tables, running drinks at a bar, (have you see how fast a frozen drink seperates? If it sits for longer than a minute it has to be re-made) running other people's food, getting drinks refilled, cleaning, stocking, etc. Its really a SPRINT esp on a busy night. I dont stop, honestly... it's really a fast fast paced environment. Needless to say I lost all 80 lbs of my baby weight in 2 months after I went back to work. One of my servers even wore one of those "step" things and found out that she walked over 26 miles in one night. that's 26 miles in 5 hours. Its ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_*ETA*_ that we are EXTREAMLY strict at the resteraunt I work at. We are one of the most popular resteraunts in my area, and bring it some of the most money in the entire comapny.. if anyone has ever eaten at a Granite City Food and Brewery you know how insane it is.... This is what I have to do.

A greet within 30 seconds.
Beverages within a minute and a 1/2 of ordering. Bar drinks within 4 minutes. (alloted time to make them)
Check back in 3 minutes after the drink orders are taken.
Check back within 5 minutes after taking an order
(Dont forget getting soups and salads within 2 minutes of ordering if they ordered them.)
Check back 6-8 minutes after taking an order until the order is recieved.
Check back within 2 minutes of the order being delivered
Check back between 6-8 minutes until done.
Dessert out within 4 minutes of ordering and ALL PLATES cleared off the table (we also make our own desserts.. not the kitchen.)
Check dropped for your convience immediatly when plates cleared, or when dessert is delivered.
Check back (walk by) every 2-3 minutes until paid.
Check back 2 minutes after payment is recieved if it's a credit card slip to invite the guest back.

Multiply doing that by either 4 or 5. ... thats a LOT TO DO 20-30 times a night in ADDITION to everything else you have to do as a server lol.

Just trying to say that there are SO MANY THINGS that go into serving *(if you are trying to be a GOOD SERVER And not 1/2 ass it... which I really do. I think that when people go out to eat they are coming out to eat for GOOD SERVICE as well.. for the WHOLE experience.. or else they would have ordered in or cooked at their own house)*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ Thanks girlie for the clarification.  That definitely makes sense


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

@COBI - Yes, there are some systems available for remembering who ordered what, I was simply explaining why sometimes servers forget who specifically ordered what, not forgetting an entire order or something like that.

As for not thinking the demands of another customer should affect your service, I was also saying that in reference to the forgetting of orders or appearing flustered, not that it means it's ok to give mediocre service because of other tables.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_In fairness though, many restaurants have systems for identifying this on the order slip (by assigning each seat at the table a number or letter, for example). I've even seen restaurants where the server sets them on the serving tray or carries them in an order that makes it easy for them to remember who gets what without having to look at the order.

Also, as a customer, I don't think the demands of another table of customers should have any impact on my service. However, I don't think asking who ordered what is a sign of bad service.

All that being said, I do generally tip well (start at 20% and it goes up or down from there depending on service), but *I don't think the fact that you are paid less than minimum wage is reason enough for me to leave you a great tip if I don't feel that I have received great service*. Adequate service=adequate tip. Great service=great tip. Bad service=no tip, and I mention the reasons for no tip to management so that I am not just labeled as a "cheapskate" after I've left versus recognizing that no tip was left as a reflection of the service and overall experience._

 
I agree. It shouldn't be the obligation of the customer to ensure that the staff get a proper wage by leaving a tip in the face of bad service.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 22, 2009)

It really depends on the service I receive - if I feel the service was poor I simply won't pay a penny and that's that. I'm not fussy, don't get me wrong but on the odd occassion if I feel the service was slow/like the waiter/waitress doesn't care/makes me feel rushed in anyway/my food turns up stone cold which it did once I don't pay. For me a tip is a remark of good service.

In the UK tipping is entirely up to your discretion, some restaurants (as in the USA) include a 10% fee but it's up to you to decline/accept it.

When I do pay I pay 10% of the bill - sometimes some staff are amazing and make you feel very looked after. They deserve every penny imo and as I was once a waitress, I know how tiring it can be and how difficult it is to deal with some customers. To me the nice people that came along made my day so I always make an effort to be polite and grateful.

Oh and I make a point of saying thank you whenever they hand me anything - drinks/cutlery/food etc. Some people carry on their convos as if the waiter/waitress isn't there and for some reason this bugs me - a little effort makes all the difference.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I agree. It shouldn't be the obligation of the customer to ensure that the staff get a proper wage by leaving a tip in the face of bad service._

 

Me too. Im pry so anal about the whole thing because I know that Im a damn good server and Im 100% sure that I work my ass off EVERY time I'm at work and I "deserver" if you will, the standard 20%.

That being said, Former Phillies and Indians and Current White Sox player, Jim Thome, left me a $50 tip last Thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I always crapped my pants when I walked up to my table and saw him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I went to the bathroom and changed my facebook status to "Melissa is Waiting on Jim Thome!!!!!" lol!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 22, 2009)

I always tip...I was brought up to believe it is rude not to. Here in the UK the standard amount seems to be 10%. People's hourly wage is not as low as in the States however. I'm glad I read this thread as if I go to the States I would HATE to piss off a good waiter/waitress by under-tipping them the standard amount


----------



## LoveMU (Jan 22, 2009)

It really annoys me when they include a 15% gratuity in the bill at some restaurants.  Why can't I decide how much I want to leave?  It seems like it should be illegal because a gratuity is a choice.

Don't get me wrong, I always tip well, i know how hard it is, but if the service was shitty, I really don't want to leave a full 15 or 20% that's imposed upon me.  I rather decide myself.  I never leave nothing anyway, even if the service is shitty I will still leave something.  If the service was adequate to good, I will leave at least 15%.  If it was really great, 20% or more.  

What about tipping in bathrooms?  I live in NYC, and a lot of bars here have a lady sitting in the bathroom handing you a paper towel and a tip bowl.  What do you guys think about tipping for that?  I usually will give a buck every few times I go to the bathroom, I go to the bathroom a lot tho!  LOL

What about tipping for:
cabbies?
hair salons?
nail salons?


----------



## concertina (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I agree on the adding tips to bills. If its a large party, 8 or more, I understand. But even then, it sort of bugs me. 

But normally, you can speak to a manager and have that tip lessened or even add to it for exceptional service. 

For cabbies, I do about $1-2, depending on the length. I'm in Texas, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For hair, I do about $5-$10 depending on service, if she was able to get me in quickly, etc. Nails, $2-5, again depending on service, availability, etc.


----------



## COBI (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't seen 15% added in a long time; the standard now is to add 18-20% to large party bills.  We actually had a group of 12 at a dinner for a retiring co-worker last night.  We were the server's only table and the restaurant as a whole was slow (about 12 other diners total while we were there).  The server was HORRIBLE.  Rolled her eyes while we were ordering, didn't refill drinks (all non-alcoholic, so not a bar issue), seemed bothered that we were going to have dessert (it was only 7p, mind you), and the hostess was rude to a few of the people as they arrived, but I really don't understand why the server was so bad at providing minimal service.  

We were a group of 12 professional women coming right from our office jobs, so it's not like we came in looking like we'd be a difficult group or anything.  Who knows?  But on a $350 bill, she certainly did NOT earn over $60 worth of tips for about the 90 minutes we were there (which works out to about $40 an hour.) HECK NO when she was bad and we were her only table.

We adjusted the 18% added gratuity to an amount that reflected the service we received.  We also followed up with management and owner today to explain the reason for the adjusted tip.  

Interestingly enough, no one else at the table realized that they aren't obligated to pay whatever gratuity is added until I told them that you have every right to adjust the tip up or down.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

I just had another experience the other day and adds more reasoning as to why people should tip! 

My mom works at a restaurant downtown in pittsburgh as a kitchen aide (she chops up veggies, cleans dishes, helps put food in the containers,etc) and I occasionally tag along with her to work cause her boss is cool with that. And just this friday I went with her again. But there was a convention I think going on downtown so many people were looking for places to eat at afterwards. We ended up getting a whole group of 12 people and a few other groups with a bunch of people and then more people just kept popping up. Now on Wed, Thurs, and Fri the customers have an option to eat at the all you can eat buffet or to order from the menu. Many customers opt to just eat at the buffet since its $7 and theres no waiting around for food to be cooked. Well things were getting busy so they asked if I could look out at the buffet area and report back if certain foods need to be cooked. Practically all of the buffet food was running low or were completely out so yeah her boss had to cook everything. And I had to also carry a container of each dish and pour it into the buffet dishes. So I was constantly going back in forth to the buffet area and the kitchen. I also had to check on customers and refill glasses of water. This went on for a bit and the guy who I helped out was nice enough to tell me he'd split whatever tips he'd get with me but to not expect much because we had discussed earlier that many of the buffet customers don't leave many tips or none at all. i ended up with only a little over $3, which means the guy only made $6 and some odd cents in tips that day! I felt really bad for him since he had to split his tip with me and he didn't even get much to begin with. It aggravates me that just because some people think that since there only eating at a buffet that they dont have to tip. We still have to carry the food out, clean up after your mess, check up on you, ect. The buffet is all you can eat at under $7, I'm sure you could at least spare an extra DOLLAR for tip. 

I also on another occasion came in to actually work at the restaurant for a day since they were short staffed and my mom's boss kept asking my mom to bring me in. Again there was a convention going on with many customers coming in and I barely made any money. My mom joked later that day after work that I made enough money to pay the trolley fair to get to the restaurant and to get home lol.


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I'm reading some stuff for my exam on Sociolcaca (aka sociology) Class and had to read on waitresses and tips and yada-yada...

It got me wondering if you tip?
How much would you usually tip... do you do it because you feel obligated or because it's the right thing to do, excellent services, feel like they need the money etc-etc...
If you don't, why not?

---------

I do tip on occasion and it's always $2/3 - all the time. I'm way too broke to be tipping more than that and I usually tip on what I paid for myself ($12 bill, $3 tip - sounds fair, right?), not the accumulative amount me and my friends pay for together. If they don't tip, that's on them.
Sometimes I do stiff if we get horrible service...but that's not often. 
I wish every job where allowed to get tips, lol. 

Is tipping just an American thing, btw?_

 
Because I work in customer/food service as well, I tip pretty well but im also very particular about service. If i feel rushed and the waiter/ess makes no attempt to earn the tips i give, that person wont be getting much. 

I've been known to give a 35 cent tip (the change off the bills) to a restuarant because they brought the condiments i asked for 15minutse late (AFTER) i already finished the chicken, i went up to the counter to get change and the money was basically thrown at me, and the waiter hovered our check in between my brother and i's conversation before we asked for it. And then he had the nerve to follow us out telling us its a law to tip 15 percent. NO ITS NOT! 

On the other hand, i recieved excellent service and felt very welcome at another restuarant. Without hesitation, i gave the lady 5 bucks extra on top of the 15%


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I always tip(unless the service is awful). And I always tip at the LEAST, 15%. More if the waiter/waitress was great.


----------

